# ammo holder/dispencer



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Made ammo holder
Holds eight 6mm any material bb's.
First try use magnets but find them too weak.this holds ammo by
Friction and tension.
Wear it around neck or make part of lanyard.
Made from +200 yrs old house floor wood. Dunno what it is,very hard and heavy.holder has copper pipe inside.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks good. Love the skill bead.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it !


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

You do some fine work mate, love the set!

Cheers!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jip cool set and they look so well made what a grain pattern !!!
Cheerio


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Very nice set...sure is an original ammo dispenser! Dang I love to see original stuff (which is why I love to pour over this forum). A mini SS and a mini ammo dispenser to match. Since I switched to steel slugs lately it's time I made a decent belt ammo dispenser. I do have two "blue jean pocket" belt attached dispensers that work great for say a couple hundred rounds or more but this unnoticeable slim jim design of yours is trick. A "gentleman's" approach to a walk through town and not obvious you are toting ammo. The SS could even be worn around the neck like a hippie medallion 'n stuff.

The original idea you have of using friction/tension of the "clip tip" is keen. (does "keen" date me to be an old kodger?" (of course)

Just curious, what's the significance of skulls? I note many wear them as charms and earrings and tattoos. Free Masons incorporate skulls in their symbolism, my dad was a high mason (I never was a club enthusiast nor organization monger) and he had skull cufflinks and skull this and that yet was a religious man. Just wondering if someone can enlighten me here as to the significance of skulls.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"Just curious, what's the significance of skulls? I note many wear them as charms and earrings and tattoos. Free Masons incorporate skulls in their symbolism, my dad was a high mason (I never was a club enthusiast nor organization monger) and he had skull cufflinks and skull this and that yet was a religious man. Just wondering if someone can enlighten me here as to the significance of skulls"

Can't say for his but in my understanding many Mesoamerican cultures use these to represent laughter Like in the Egyptian culture the leopards with the curled tongues indicating Joy and and a juvenile. As the laughter of a child.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Very nice set and somehow skulls just fits to wholeness :headbang:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Excellent Work!! they are the perfect couple!!


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Chuck,just have them lying around.they are pure silver skulls. Allways liked skulls and now wearing two big skullrings. My mom and my big brother past away recently.quess they are some sort "memento mori" purpose.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very nice, love both sling and ammo holder….but am very surprised the magnets wouldn’t work?

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Those were 2015 magnets...


----------

